# Hurry! Hurry! Hurry! Extra Special 'Brillo Pad' finish Free of Charge!



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

For all those members in N Ireland here's a very special offer available from Agnew VW Cars at their Mallusk dealership in Glengormley, Belfast - absolutely free of charge! :doublesho

My wife got the surprise of her life when she arrived home with her brand new VW having taken delivery late on Friday evening last. This fantastic finish was provided at no extra cost as a last minute surprise [after waiting for three months!]

Needless to say she was overwhelmed at their generosity when she discovered this nifty new finish as it glistened in the bright evening sunshine around teatime. God bless these clear late summer days.........

Have a look at it's real beauty for yourself:























































This fine standard of finish is provided courtesy of http://www.autokleen.co.uk/ the onsite subcontracted cleaning outfit. What a job!

Not sure whether available at other Agnew Dealerships, though I did read elsewhere that apparantly there is a wonderful brush washing machine at Boucher Road guaranteed to provide you with a similar result with an everlasting finish.

This great offer is brought to you by Major R Sole [Sydney Pentland] and his sidekick Dick Head [Richard Ingram]

E&OE


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

I would be returning that car tomorrow morning and requesting another!

As you said you have waited 3 months, i'd be absolutely fuming!

Hope you get it sorted asap matey.

Daz.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

No sorting!...and Volkswagen UK couldn't give a ****!


----------



## griffin83 (Aug 27, 2008)

thats shocking  

i work for a main dealer and all you need to do each time you get nowhere in getting it sorted it is go a person higher....it will get to a point where the dealers don't want to be on the MD of VW uk's radar-wether it's good or bad....i've seen people get results this way

take it back and get it sorted,thats appalling


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Doesn't seem to work over here in the real world.

Sydney Pentland is over the VW section of Agnew Cars, which has 2 outlets at Mallusk and Boucher Road in Belfast. Richard Ingram is the Sales Manager at Mallusk.

Neither really want to know. The only valid offer is to let the numbnuts who caused the damage to _*try*_ and fix it!

No way will they ever be near that car again!

And so called Case Manager, Jayne Knowles at VW UK Customer Care_ [now there's a misnomer if ever there was one]_ turned out to be about as useful as a fart in a spacesuit!

One gem she uttered "the dealer says the paintwiork isn't damaged" and she had the same pictures! Maybe VW employs people who are blind or partially sighted......


----------



## *Das* (Aug 9, 2010)

Reject the car under the terms of the sale of goods act, namely that the car is not as described. Clearly the paint work is far from in new condition and the fact that they subcontract out the cleaning of new cars is no concern of yours, you did not buy the car from the sub contractor. Of suggest if possable you stop using the car and contact VW UK. Contacting citizens advice would be a good idea too.


----------



## Pink_Floyd (Nov 11, 2007)

I had to deal with VW UK and the first person was snooty and not interested, so I asked to speak to her supervisor, that got things moving. 

Failing that a letter with images to both VW's head office and the shower of idiots at the dealership would be the next step I guess. Or block their main entrance to the dealership with the car, walk away with the keys and leave a note in the window to ask them to call you when they want to resolve the issue.........


----------



## Haverty (Oct 6, 2008)

This is so awful. I have some VW dealer friends over here on my side of the pond. I'll see what they say you should do.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

thats shocking i reckon they made a mistake thinking it needed rubbing down. you would think vw would be slightly interested in there customer care. good luck hope you get it sorted.

paul


----------



## Choc (Aug 20, 2008)

Send the picture to the UK Head office in Milton Keynes in letter form & asked them what they are going to do about it.

Push for another outfit to sort it, perhaps a registered trader on here.

Give them a chance to put it right, but refuse to let the cowboys that did this originally anywhere near it.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Good god thats bad, thing is why would you accept the car in the first place in that condition, you should always check a car over before taking delivery, and dont collect when your short of time.


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

Mate i would be down there today first thing shouting and balliing and would not leave until they gave me a new one or they call the police. Phone your local rag to cover the story before you go. Like i said Do not leave until you get what you deserve, a new car. Wait til its busy with new and old customers. Good luck matey:thumb:


----------



## J1ODY A (Nov 28, 2008)

what everyone else said... I would be returning that car OR getting a report from a Pro then submitting it to VW asking for them to pay for a Pro to sort it!


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my word that is shocking, even by dealership standards.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that is possibly the worse "dealer prepped" car I've ever seen! Shocking!


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

J1ODY A said:


> what everyone else said... I would be returning that car OR getting a report from a Pro then submitting it to VW asking for them to pay for a Pro to sort it!


Think you've hit the nail on the head. Get a respected detailer to write up a report on what caused the damage and a quote for him to put it right, at the dealer's expense. Best of luck mate as that is one hell of a state for a new car.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Worste ive ever seen dude. plain and simple.


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

I love this finish


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

tbh it looks quite a lot deeper than "regular" swirls. I would be worried that correcting it would remove quite alot of paint and therefore would be wanting to return it.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

DasArab said:


> Reject the car under the terms of the sale of goods act, namely that the car is not as described. Clearly the paint work is far from in new condition and the fact that they subcontract out the cleaning of new cars is no concern of yours, you did not buy the car from the sub contractor. Of suggest if possable you stop using the car and contact VW UK. Contacting citizens advice would be a good idea too.


Unfortunately my wife needs her car on a daily basis for travel to work and she really likes the way it drives.

I've already registered a complaint with VW UK. They don't care!

Citizens Advice is on my list....


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Cooper"S" said:


> I had to deal with VW UK and the first person was snooty and not interested, so I asked to speak to her supervisor, that got things moving.
> 
> Failing that a letter with images to both VW's head office and the shower of idiots at the dealership would be the next step I guess. Or block their main entrance to the dealership with the car, walk away with the keys and leave a note in the window to ask them to call you when they want to resolve the issue.........


Done most of that. Makes no difference.

Images have been widely circulated as suggested. Again makes no dfference..

Now, your last suggestion is exactly up my street , but the wife would never do that [even though she only works about a 100 yards away ]


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Choc said:


> Send the picture to the UK Head office in Milton Keynes in letter form & asked them what they are going to do about it.
> 
> Push for another outfit to sort it, perhaps a registered trader on here.
> 
> Give them a chance to put it right, but refuse to let the cowboys that did this originally anywhere near it.


Have done all that. Rollo's calling tonight to do an assessment and give a quote. http://www.ocd-ni.com/ :thumb:


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

james b said:


> Good god thats bad, thing is why would you accept the car in the first place in that condition, you should always check a car over before taking delivery, and dont collect when your short of time.


Tell me about it!

To be fair to my wife [she picked it up on her own] it was late on Friday after work and she approached the occasion with 'rose tinted specs' as she'd been really looking forward to getting after having to wait so long.

And anyway, she'd been buying her cars from them for the past 20 years - most recent, a new Scirroco just last year [now my son's] which didn't exhibit any such damage to the paintwork. I actually featured it on here...


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Franco50 said:


> Think you've hit the nail on the head. Get a respected detailer to write up a report on what caused the damage and a quote for him to put it right, at the dealer's expense. Best of luck mate as that is one hell of a state for a new car.


Already organised. See post #22

Solicitor's on the case :wave:

Many thanks to all other contributors for showing your support. It really means a great deal to me.


----------



## d.g (Jul 13, 2010)

Try contacting the motoring press - it worked for me with Seat UK after I rejected a car, they wanted nothing to do with it until Auto Express got involved, new car made available next day + free Seat track day!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah if all the papers will right a million and one stories about an "expensive car wash" over and over again this deserves to be front page news  

That is shocking prep, I've not seen swirls that bad on any car in a long time, let alone a brand new one


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

:doublesho

My gast is well and truly flabbered..


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

d.g said:


> Try contacting the motoring press - it worked for me with Seat UK after I rejected a car, they wanted nothing to do with it until Auto Express got involved, new car made available next day + free Seat track day!


Already have done thanks [plus others]


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow. Amazing. Did you have to pay extra for that finish? Whats it called? 

That is indeed shocking !!


----------



## Zander (Aug 31, 2010)

omg that is horrific!! cant believe that


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

That is absolutely disgraceful, I'd certainly not let them away with it. I'd be down informing prospective customers at their front gate of your situation if they continue not to listen to you.

I know it must hurt like hell but I personally wouldn't have named people in this thread especially calling them ars*holes & d*ckheads. The internet can be so small at times and they may well come across that. Even although they are wrong don't give them any ammunition at this stage to fire back at you.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

You thought about trading standards mate. Thats just shocking on a new motor. Ive seen some bad swirls before on a new car but ****e, thats the iceing on the cake that is.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

mlgt said:


> Wow. Amazing. Did you have to pay extra for that finish? Whats it called?


It's VW 'brushed red'....just like brushed stainless steel only cheaper...and more exclusive!


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

:doublesho

thats worse than my old corrado which hadnt seen a decent wash or wax its entire 15 years :doublesho


----------



## daz4311 (Oct 13, 2007)

My god that's awful...I'd be at the dealers day and night until it was sorted!!I'm sure they would soon sort it if all there customers thinking of buying a new car from them would like to see what there new car could be like!!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

That has to be the worst paint I have ever seen:doubleshoIt must have been extra effort to make it that bad:wall:


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Feel for you pal, hope all the effort you have gone to, getting VW UK involved, motoring press, pro assessment etc results in this getting sorted to your satisfaction ASAP.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

As you've indicated in your thread subject it really does look like someone has taken a brillo pad over the whole car :doublesho I think we can only imagine what their wash routine was like and the question is how may other cars have they damaged? If your hitting a brick wall with the dealer and VW you'd be best to take this to 'What Car' or 'Autoexpress'. Hope you get this concluded soon, it's not the experience you should have to go through after shelling out for a quality motor


----------



## Evil Monkey (Mar 15, 2010)

That is absolutely shocking. I've seen 20 year old cars in better condition.

I bet blind people could read that car.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

It's a very tough one to call as the trouble with swirls is that it's damage as we know it but sadly not damage as far as 99.9% of the population would see it.  

Having said that. That damage is far beyond any normal swirling for such a new car. Looks like they've picked up a sponge off the floor and gone at it. That's swirling that takes effort to do!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 1, 2010)

Seen worse on new cars at work.

Dried on fallout remover.

Acid burn on new wheels

etc etc


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

You'd really need to return the car ASAP and leave them the cars with a letter stating why your rejecting it. I would forget VW as your contract is with the dealer and does'nt really have anything to do with VW. Did you get it on finance or credit card?


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Yes the contract is with the dealer but the dealers are acting as an agent for VW. 
For all we know it may have been delivered to the dealers like this. 
On another forum I frequent, poster there had rejected his Golf due to exceptionally bad paintwork very similar to this. VW themselves were involved.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Fatman Soldier said:


> You thought about trading standards mate. Thats just shocking on a new motor. Ive seen some bad swirls before on a new car but ****e, thats the iceing on the cake that is.


Yep. It's on the list thanks........


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

m0bov said:


> You'd really need to return the car ASAP and leave them the cars with a letter stating why your rejecting it. I would forget VW as your contract is with the dealer and does'nt really have anything to do with VW. Did you get it on finance or credit card?


No, bought with tradein plus cash for the balance. So no lever there...


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

p3asa said:


> Yes the contract is with the dealer but the dealers are acting as an agent for VW.
> For all we know it may have been delivered to the dealers like this.
> On another forum I frequent, poster there had rejected his Golf due to exceptionally bad paintwork very similar to this. VW themselves were involved.


Nope. Definitely came as normal with protective plastic sheeting directly off the production line.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

The guy giving an assessment was here earlier and says it is the worst case he has ever seen with a new car in 15 years experience!

It will take removal of around 8-10 microns to correct, which is quite a bit.

It's the same all over


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Faythur have a look at these links for someone else rejecting a red VW (Golf) for swirls and a detailer saying it was the worst he has seen on a car.
http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=134143.0

http://www.golfgtiforum.co.uk/index.php?topic=136590.0

This was that posters advice to someone else who had been having paint problems
"Dont deal with the salesmen or warranty girl, you need to find out who is the brand manager and talk to him.

I rejected a red GTI with paint probs but at first didn't get anywhere with the fleet manager so i called VW UK and they told me to speak to the brand manager (they also told me it had 2 repairs done to it before i picked it up!)

Stick to your guns, tell them the problem needs to be sorted or you will reject the car (they soon take notice, believe me) and they also dont like it when you say you've spoke to VW UK."


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks for those links P3asa :thumb: I've had a read through.

I think I have already spoken with the brand manager in my case - he's the guy in charge of the whole VW section of Agnew cars [they have numerous other franchises as shown here http://www.agnewcars.com/ ] Sydney Pentland as mentioned in the first post, so no go there .......

I'm waiting until I get the written report from the pro detailer tomorrow, when I shall send a written letter by post enclosing actual photographs [rather than email] to the MD of VW UK and see what that may provoke.

However I'm not holding out much hope 

A copy of the report also goes to my Solicitor tomorrow when he will initiate proceedings.

A further little snippet arose tonight [unknown to me before] when my wife related to the pro guy that the Sales Manager had actually said at one stage 'we sell 1,000 cars a year here' - in other words, your loss of business is of no real consequence.

She also thinks that because she is always a 'cash' customer, never taking finance or GAP insurance and the like, they don't 'make' any money out of her like they might do otherwise with folks who like to pay on the 'never never'.........Makes sense to me.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Another forum has suggested that I may have used some special lighting to get the photos I posted, but I assure you this is not the case, as proven by these first pics I took with the wife's compact before I realised I wasn't getting in close enough and had to resort to my DSLR.


----------



## P4ULT (Apr 6, 2007)

special lighting or not it is a brand new car so should be presented as one.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Special lighting?!?!?! hahahaha.... yeah, "the sun", big yellow thing in the sky, doesn't come out much! What a moron for suggesting that.

Good luck getting this mess sorted. That is extremely poor prep. I know main dealers aren't the best, but I'm sure the majority of them _try_ and get cars looking presentable before they are released.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

Its not really been mentioned (i guess because its rather irrelevant to the OP) but I wonder how the car got in this state? surely all those who deal with new cars are given some sort of training on how to handle them. 

I mean i dont imagine its VW handing out brillos saying wash the new cars please.


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Personally if the paintwork has got a good thickness of paint on it 140+ microns all over I'd just lose the 8 or so microns as the pro guy wrote in his report and get your car perfect again and move on. The chances of getting the dealer to fix the problem are nil and especially to the standard you would expect.

Chances are you might get some joy and they'd machine it for you at the 'bodyshop' but with some high powered single speed something-or-other with a very harsh cutting compound then they'd take it out back again and 'valet' it and your back to square one again but with even less paint.

As a goodwill gesture you might get them to foot half the bill to keep customer satisfaction and get it fixed properly.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

That does not look good, but I don't think it really matters if 99% of people would be happy, or even what the problem is!

The simple fact is you, the customer, are unhappy and they should do anything they can to resolve your issue.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

If the dealer is willing to fork out for a detailer to completely sort the car I'd jump at that personally as even if you do get a replacement car and they treat it with kid gloves, it will still be swirled to some extent. 
I wouldn't let them do the work as I wouldn't trust them.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

p3asa said:


> If the dealer is willing to fork out for a detailer to completely sort the car I'd jump at that personally as even if you do get a replacement car and they treat it with kid gloves, it will still be swirled to some extent.
> I wouldn't let them do the work as I wouldn't trust them.


That is acceptable to me as a compromise, but was rejected out of hand by them when I suggested it!

They are only willing to allow the correction to be carried out by their own lot of 'vandals' with no guarantee that it would be left pristine, as when asked what would happen if not, the sales manager just shrugged his shoulders....


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

Mate just carry on doing what you are doing, they have had a chance to sort it. Just take my advice and make a note of everything that was said and what times,days and people you spoke to etc.


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

I cant get my head around this?
are you saying this is a brand new car with zero miles on it?

if it were me, repair or no repair,I know for sure i'd be getting my money back, without question or another brand new car,and i'd insist on extras thrown in.
I wouldn't leave the showroom until i did


oh, and be a man, wifes car or not dont let your wife do this, sort it out for her, drive down to the dealer and get it sorted.There is no way i'd let my missus have to deal with some stupid ass dealer.
forget citizens advice for a start, just start shouting and bauling at the dealers, let them call the police, and if they do, call the local rag


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Faythur said:


> That is acceptable to me as a compromise, but was rejected out of hand by them when I suggested it!
> 
> They are only willing to allow the correction to be carried out by their own lot of 'vandals' with no guarantee that it would be left pristine, as when asked what would happen if not, the sales manager just shrugged his shoulders....


I think trading standards will advise that you have to give them the opportunity to rectify the problem.

If this is still not to a satisfactory standard then you will be in a position to reject the car. Either way good luck!


----------



## Olly1 (Feb 21, 2010)

Only read the first page of this thread but was left shocked. I can`t believe VW are being so usless about the whole thing. They should be embarrassed and take the car back to fix straight away, bending over backwards to help a customer. :wall:

I`d take it straight to the top. In fact i`d drive it to the VW dealer, park smack bang in the middle of their entrance and walk into the office to speak to the manager. if they give you the fob off, then explain that the car is not moving until the matter is resolved. If it comes to it, then ask for a refund, your trade-in returned and go else where to buy. The state of that car is not in a condition that a resonable person would consider brand new. If need be get the lawers involved, but start taking action against VW right now.


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

Sorry, but I strongly disagree that they should be given a chance to rectify!

Yes, if the car came with an inherent fault, or if something subsequently broke etc, then I would have absolutely no problem allowing them to try a fix.

*BUT*, in this instance *THEY* caused the damage in the first place, so they shouldn't be let near it again!

Dean123
Yes, brand spanking new factory order with delivery miles!

Of course my wife is not 'doing this' on her own! I've been with her every step of the way. It's just because it's her car, I let her lead the way before I would weigh in.

She is normally a very quiet person and doesn't like fuss, but this has really riled her and she just wishes the whole episode never happened and it would go away. I've never seen her so upset about a car and her treatment in my life, and I'm 58 by the way, so no spring chicken.

We've been buying new cars since 1975 and never ever have experienced such an episode of downright shoddy cavalier treatment by any other dealer.

Did I mention he said to her 'we sell 1,000 cars a year here' - in other words, why don't you just **** off as we don't need your business - What? 20 years buying from us? Means sod all!


----------



## noop (Jan 5, 2007)

Totally understand where you are coming from. But in the eyes of the law, you need to give them the opportunity to resolve before you have a right to reject. 

I believe the detail doctor rejected his fiat 500 due to paint defects. Maybe best trying to get in touch with him as he went through the process and did get a new car out of it.


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

As said by noop, and citezens advice and trading standards will say the same. You need to let them try and fix the problem if they have offered and you have rejected, under law you dont really have a leg to stand on. So let them try and fix it and go from there.


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

The thing is, this isnt some minor swirling that a detailer would be unhappy about, this is serious serious paint defect that any member of the public would be unhappy about.

1 idea if they dont play ball (and ive seen this done) park the car on the otherside of the road to the dealer with a massive sign saying somthing like "this is what <--- sold me, crap crap crap".


----------



## beany_bot (Oct 6, 2008)

I bet they are not aware that this page has nearly 3000! views, thats alot, ive also forwarded it to everyone i know and certainly none of us will be going anywhere near that dealer.

i bet they dont know just how bad this is for them when for couple hundred quid they could just pay to let the detailer of your choice fix it.

or indeed just give you refund then they can G3 the car till their hearts content and sell it on to some other poor bugger.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

A "What Car" quote about rejecting a car due to bad paint!!

Interesting that they don't have to declare any defect with it unprompted but have to declare if you ask!!


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Again, I've only really read the first page and initial post but this clearly isn't a good advert for buying a new car when the motor industry (and economic climate) are in the state they are in.

The Society of Motor Manufacturers and Traders (SMMT) have a number of codes of practise which both car manufacturers and dealers sign upto. These cover things like sales practises, warranties and complaints handling. The Motor Industry Code of Practice for New Cars (HERE) gives some good information - there is a page showing the complaint and esclation process. It is likely that your complaint should be escalated to the Code Advisory and Conciliation Service - everything is in the code document.

Oh and by coincidence VW are signed up to the code :thumb:

HTH


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Feb 22, 2010)

I disagree with the fact that it should be rectified by the dealer.
The correction will decrease the paint thickness a level not acceptable on a new car.

It can also be argued that they are not skilled enough to do the correction.

(You wouldn't let the bloke on the tills at Tesco have a go at fixing your flat screen telly that broke half an hour after getting it home would you?)


----------



## wot (Sep 1, 2010)

Olly1 said:


> If it comes to it, then ask for a refund, your trade-in returned and go else where to buy. The state of that car is not in a condition that a resonable person would consider brand new. If need be get the lawers involved, but start taking action against VW right now.


This is where you need to start except you're dealing with the school bully. Demand a full refund and your old car back immediately or the full list price of the car. It is not unheard of for main dealers to buy cars back, but none of them like it. Every day that passes however the chances of them doing that are reduced.

Shane


----------



## Dean123 (Jan 26, 2009)

Faythur said:


> Sorry, but I strongly disagree that they should be given a chance to rectify!


Agree with that



> Did I mention he said to her 'we sell 1,000 cars a year here' - in other words, why don't you just **** off as we don't need your business - What? 20 years buying from us? Means sod all!


Without actually being there, this could be interpreted in a different light, as what he could be saying, is "we sell a 1000 cars here each year,and never had an issue"

I would go as high as i can with this, forget the manager of the manager etc, you need Director level if they are ignoring this case, which if i'm honest, am finding this whole episode hard to comprehend 
tell the fooker watchdog are next,aswell as the local paper.


----------



## drey_p (Jun 22, 2010)

Have you managed to get any form of resolution yet?


----------



## The Pan Man (Apr 16, 2010)

OK I hope this helps, Have you paid for the car or is it on finance? If on finance contact the finance comany an tell them you are "Withholding any payments unill THEY get it sorted" That will get things moving, honest. If you have paid for it then a different approach. Find you best detailer with headed paper get them to write a full report of the work that needs doing and submit a quotation for that work. Copies to the dealer and head office send first class to be signed for, then go from there, include a sensible time scale that you requre an answer by i.e. 10 working days. I understand the driver needs A car VW should supply a loan vehicle while it gets sorted. If that failsNEXT step, phone your local paper get a reporter and a photographer and meet them at the dealership. Then go from there. I like the blocking the forecourt but they will just lift it out of the way.


----------



## Nanoman (Jan 17, 2009)

Under normal circumstances they should get the right to repair it i.e. replace parts with new parts but under these circumstances correction or respray is the only option. 

Correction will decrease the paint thickness - respray will devalue the car due to the increased paint thickness and the fact that people will think it's been in an accident.

I'd ask for my old car back and all monies refunded - get trading standards on the case. 

FYI the longer you keep using the car the less chance of getting this resolved.

Call VW and dealer and specifically ask who you should give the keys back to as you are rejecting the vehicle. Tell them you will bill them the cost of replacement transport until the issue is resolved. A decent solicitor should have this resolved with 1 or 2 letters or even just a quick phonecall.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

That is terrible! hope you get it sorted


----------



## ITS MEE PB77 (Aug 30, 2010)

*protective covering*



Faythur said:


> Nope. Definitely came as normal with protective plastic sheeting directly off the production line.


protective sheeting does not cover any of the areas you have taken pictures of its only on bonnet, roof and at that, it is held on by a well and truely stuck on tape


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

ITS MEE PB77 said:


> protective sheeting does not cover any of the areas you have taken pictures of its only on bonnet, roof and at that, it is held on by a well and truely stuck on tape


No - new VWs have the adhesive film all over now and in some places have thin cotton covers - spied lots of these at the VW dealerships this last weekend

The damage has been done in the dealer wash bay


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

does anyone else get the feeling no one seems to give a sh*t anymore about anything?

This is an absolute disgrace, we're not talking about some second hand 12yr old polo here, how bad does it have to be?

Persevere until your happy with the outcome, no matter how long it takes as they rely on waring people down and into submission.


----------



## rover214 (Feb 17, 2010)

thats shocking


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Agree with the above but what makes this so bad is that the OP bought from a main dealer which is "suppose" to be where you get the best service and a very good product and package. As a former VW owner of 8 years I have to say that my experience with my local dealer wasn’t exactly top notch and for a company that sells on reputation and build quality this is simply disgusting.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

hardly surprising that VW group have gone downhill in the JD Power surveys


----------



## drmole (Apr 16, 2010)

thas absolutley shocking id be straight on the phone to trading standards n the newspapers and stop any payments to them till they sort it 
hope you get somewere soon mate


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is how the VW travels.


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

That may be how they travel but sadly all that effort and care packaging them is a complete waste of time when you have dealers who's idea of "prepping" a car completely ruins the finish.


----------



## p3asa (Aug 26, 2009)

Yeah totally agree. Only posting as others were discussing how they were shipped.


----------



## byzan a4 (May 26, 2010)

I am astounded by the lack of assistance being offered to you as a returning customer.

Don't let them get away with it, keep on to them. It sounds like the best resolution is for them to pay for someone to properly fix the car. However i do believe you need to give them the opertunity to rectify the fault even though the evidence points towards them doing the damage.

Remember, if they have your car to attempt to rectify it, you will at that moment have one of their shiney courtesy cars to bargain with.....

GOOD LUCK


----------



## ITS MEE PB77 (Aug 30, 2010)

cheekeemonkey said:


> No - new VWs have the adhesive film all over now and in some places have thin cotton covers - spied lots of these at the VW dealerships this last weekend
> 
> The damage has been done in the dealer wash bay


not the new golfs just bonnet and roof and tape round that to hold it on hard to remove and leaves thick glue lines bonnet is hocked on underneath: they also come caked in heavy fallout i work in vw :thumb:


----------



## ITS MEE PB77 (Aug 30, 2010)

p3asa said:


> Here is how the VW travels.
> 
> YouTube- Volkswagen Golf VI


those cars are not european models (americian) deff not covered like that in the UK


----------



## Astro (Dec 4, 2005)

You need to kick dust on this. Tell them you are going to reject the car, unless it is detailed by a professional.


----------



## wot (Sep 1, 2010)

Any news on how this worked out in the end?


----------



## Faythur (Jul 8, 2006)

No change....except they should be receiving my Solicitor's letter today to start the ball rolling on legal action.

Unfortunately the original paint assessment report appears to have gone astray in the post [I did have the text, but the solicitor wanted the proper signed copy] which has caused a bit of a delay.

The dealers have stuck to 2 options:

Either 'reversal of the deal' [not feasible as was arranged 3 months ago and a trade-in was involved - there are other factors too which make it impracticable - also even now I understand it is still a 3 month wait on a factory order, if placed elsewhere - there is no UK stock anywhere I'm told]

or to allow them to _'try and fix it' _- which is *not* going to happen!


----------

